# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  День Японских Дельфинов

## Vikigfk

Желаете находиться в курсе всех горячих новостей Мира? Желаете узнать самые свежие статьи из первых первоисточника? 
 
Тогда рекомендуем подписаться на Средство массовой информации Rusjizn. У нас вы найдете самые сочные темы экономики и политики стран, прочитаете о горячих военных конфликтах на земном шаре, окунетесь в Мир дикой природы. 
И это все на одном сайте. 
Также мы делаем еженедельные подборки самых важных публикаций и Вам не придется изучать каждую публикацию чтоб не пропустить самое важное. 
Данные публикации можно получать на "ящик" и не тратить время на прочтение всех материалов. 
Подписывайтесь и мы будем рады Вас видеть. 
international project management day
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂР°Р±РѕС‚РЅРёРєРѕРІ СЃРєР»Р°РґР°
РґРµРЅСЊ Р±РµР»РѕРіРѕ Р»РѕС‚РѕСЃР°
РјС–Р¶РЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅРёР№ РґРµРЅСЊ РѕСЂРіР°Р·РјСѓ
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ С‚РѕРїР»РµСЃ
СЋРІС–Р»РµС— СѓРєСЂР°С—РЅСЃСЊРєРёС… РїРёСЃСЊРјРµРЅРЅРёРєС–РІ Сѓ 2023 СЂРѕС†С–
СЃРѕР±РѕСЂ РїСЂРµРїРѕРґРѕР±РЅС‹С… РѕС‚С†РѕРІ РєРёРµРІРѕ-РїРµС‡РµСЂСЃРєРёС…, РІ Р±Р»РёР¶РЅРёС… РїРµС‰РµСЂР°С…
РјС–Р¶РЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅРёР№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЃС–РјРµР№РЅРёС… РіСЂРѕС€РѕРІРёС… РїРµСЂРµРєР°Р·С–РІ
СЏРє РЅР°Р·РёРІР°С”С‚СЊСЃСЏ РїСЂРѕС„РµСЃС–СЏ РєРѕРјРї'СЋС‚РµСЂРЅРёРєР°
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ Р»РѕРіРёСЃС‚Р°
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєРё РєРѕ РґРЅСЋ РґРѕСЂРѕР¶РЅРёРєР°
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РґРµР» РЅР° РѕСЃРµРЅСЊ
РґРµРЅСЊ РєР°РґСЂРѕРІРёРєР° РІ РЈРєСЂР°С—РЅС–
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєРё РґР»СЏ РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  РѕРІ
РєР°РєРёРµ Р±СЂСЋРєРё РІ РјРѕРґРµ 2023
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ РјРµРґРёС†РёРЅСЃРєРѕРіРѕ С‚СЂР°РЅСЃРїРѕСЂС‚Р°
РґРµРЅСЊ РІРёС€РёРІР°Р»СЊРЅРёС†С  
РґРµРЅСЊ СЃР°РєСЃРѕС„РѕРЅР°
Р±Р»РёР·РЅРµС†С‹ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРЅС‹Рµ РІ РіРѕРґ С‚РёРіСЂР°
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ РїСЂРѕРіСЂР°РјРјРёСЃС‚Р°
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёРє  Р°
РјРµР¶РґСѓРЅР°СЂРѕРґРЅС‹  № РґРµРЅСЊ Р¶РµРЅСЃРєРѕРіРѕ СЃС‡Р°СЃС‚СЊСЏ
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ Р±РёРєРёРЅРё
СЃР°РєСЃРѕС„РѕРЅ С†С–РєР°РІС– С„Р°РєС‚Рё
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ РєР°Р»С–РіСЂР°С„С–С—
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРёСЏ Р°РјРµСЂРёРєР°РЅСЃРєРѕРіР  ѕ РґРѕР»Р»Р°СЂР°
РґРµРЅСЊ РјРµС‚СЂРѕР»РѕРіР°
С†С–РєР°РІС– С„Р°РєС‚Рё РїСЂРѕ Р±Р°РЅР°РЅ
РїСЂРѕС†РµРЅС‚ РѕРїР»Р°С‚Рё Р»С–РєР°СЂРЅСЏРЅРёС… 2023
РµРєР°РґР°С€С– 2023
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєР° РЅР° РјР°РєРѕРІРµСЏ
РґРµРЅСЊ РЅР°СЂРѕРґР¶РµРЅРЅСЏ РєРѕРЅСЃРµСЂРІРЅРѕС— Р±Р°РЅРєРё
РґРµРЅСЊ РЅСѓРґРёСЃС‚Р°
РґРµРЅСЊ РґР°Р»РµРєРѕР±С–Р№РЅРёРє  Р° РІ РЈРєСЂР°С—РЅС–
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРёСЏ СЂР°СЃС‚РІРѕСЂРёРјРѕРіРѕ РєРѕС„Рµ
РґРµРЅСЊ РґРёР·РµР»СЊРЅРѕРіРѕ РґРІРёРіР°С‚РµР»СЏ
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ С…РѕРјСЏРєР°
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ СЂС‹Р¶РёС…
РґРµРЅСЊ РјС–СЃС‚Р° Р»СѓРіР°РЅСЃСЊРє
С†РµСЂРєРѕРІРЅРёР№ РєР°Р»РµРЅРґР°СЂ РІРµСЃС–Р»СЊ 2023
РѕС‚РєСЂС‹С‚РєР° СЃ РґРЅРµРј РґР°Р»СЊРЅРѕР±РѕР№С‰РёРє  Р°
РІСЃРµРјРёСЂРЅС‹Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ Р»РµРЅРё
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ Р±Р°Р»РµС‚Сѓ
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂРѕР¶РґРµРЅРёРµ РІРёРЅРЅРё РїСѓС…Р°
С‚РµРїР»РѕРіРѕ РѕР»РµРєСЃРё РґР°С‚Р°
РіРѕСЂРѕСЃРєРѕРї РЅР° 2023 СЂС–Рє СЃС‚СЂС–Р»РµС†СЊ
РµРјРѕРґР¶РёРїРµРґРёР°
СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє СЃРїСЂР°РІ РЅР° РІРµСЃРЅСѓ
РґРµРЅСЊ СЂР°Р±РѕС‚РЅРёРєР° С‚РµС…РЅРёС‡РµСЃРєРѕР№ РїРѕРґРґРµСЂР¶РєРё
РІСЃРµСЃРІС–С‚РЅС–Р№ РґРµРЅСЊ РєСѓР»СЊР±Р°Р±Рё

----------

